# Turned down on adopting a dog



## Charley (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been wanting to get another small dog. My little papillon likes being an only dog but I thought another papillon would be a good choice although I was looking at chihauhaus too.

I found the perfect little guy, a papillon mix with three legs and a couple years old. He just looked like he needed a good home. I first saw him on petfinder a few weeks ago, but decided to wait until after the holidays and see if he was still available. He was. So I filled out the application a couple days ago. Today I got a call from them and they turned me down because my husband smokes in the house. The lady I talked to said she would bring it up to the president of the rescue to see if they would waive it, but from what she said, I think it is not going to work out. She said if my husband had a designated smoking area they could work it out. But I don't lie so I was truthful that he smokes mostly at the dining room table which is open to the living area and the kitchen but occaisionally smokes in the living room. He does smoke outside at work but not regularly at home. I don't smoke.

I know there are a lot of other little dogs that need homes but I was looking forward to getting him. And right now I am not looking, kinda hoping they do call back.

Anyone else been through this with rescues? Just wondering if they are all like that?


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, that is interesting and I dont think they will be adopting too many out at that rate!!! Let us know if you hear back from them. That is a shame.


----------



## bevann (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like they are really picky.You would think they would be glad to have someone willing to adopt any dog.I got turned down by a cat rescue group several years ago.I wanted barn cats and was willing to take 2.I live on a major highway but my barn is about 600 feet or more off the road.I was told they were looking for people who lived WAAAY out in the country on dirt roads with little or no traffic.I guess they didn't need homes so bad for those cats.My 1 barn cat loves his barn and being able to go up in the loft to sleep and lots of places to hunt mice.


----------



## Mona (Dec 30, 2009)

:wubI'm so sorry the adoption did not work out. I know the Rescues want the best of homes for the pets in their care, but truthfully, I feel they go a bit overboard and many pets probably remain homeless and/or are euthanized because of it. Maybe it was just not meant to be, and your little companion is still out there waiting for you to find him/her.




Happy New Year Lois!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 30, 2009)

A few years ago I lost my female Dobie.......old age.

So, I too tried to adopt from a few Rescues. One place would not fly the dogs........Gave up on that one.

Next place which was only about 50 miles from here would not respond. Filled out their questionnaire. I have dog heaven. 5 beautiful dog fenced SAFE acres. A long history with the breed. Two vets that would have sworn by the way we take care of animals. The rescue couldn't be bothered getting back to me even after leaving messages........... and yet they had 5 or 6 dogs waiting for re homing....








And my husband doesn't even smoke!





Well, all has turned out for the best as I just went and bought my dobie boy who is the most wonderful dog ever! I just feel bad about the countless dogs that are euthanized because of stupid reasons like a husband smoking in the house. They certainly do go way overboard!



Really breaks my heart.


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 30, 2009)

I was turned down for adopting a cat because it might get out of my house and into the barn. Oh the horrors of a cat getting into the barn. I have barn cats as well, they are pretty happy. But the silly part is my house is attached to my barn, when I open the back door, I'm in the barn and the cat might get out into the barn. Oh well. I found a lady with two spayed female kittens that needed a home and I got them instead, for free. One I still have, the other we lost due to a neurological disorder. But my cats are pretty happy being here. I live way off the main road, and have 35 acres of woods around me. I hope the cat I wanted to adopted at $225 found a good home too. Cause my two free ones did. Oh and I also adopted a cat 9 years ago and still have him as well and he is a barn cat too.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 30, 2009)

I too was turned down by our local animal aid (where the lucky animals go from the pound). I was wanting a bigger breed dog like a lab, golden retriever. I have a large fenced backyard and 5 acres. I also had vet references from 2 vets.

Their reason was that I planned to "make" this dog stay outside during the day.



Said that they only adopted out to homes where the animals were indoors 24-7. How happy do you think a large breed active puppy would be cooped up inside a house all day long? They said it was also not good that I worked during the day and had 2 kids.

Needless to say, I no longer donate to their cause. And I also feel angry when they are campaigning and trying to make you feel guilty for not helping them out.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 30, 2009)

Alas... these things can get ridiculous.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2009)

Lois, I am sorry! I think a lot of these rescue places are basically NUT clubs. I'm sorry for you and for the dog. You'd have given such a good home!!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been doing breed rescue (Sighthounds and Dobes) for about 20yrs now. In that time I have turned folks down (though not for any of the reasons stated) and I have adopted out to folks that other breed rescues turned down. (each dog and each potential adopter is unique)

Rescue folks are usually picky, often a bit nutty and some are down right crazy. But I would much rather hear of a rescue group being too picky than not picky enough. At least I know if they are picky the dog is most likely not going to wind up back in rescue or worst.


----------



## Charley (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the support. I'm not going to look for another dog right now. I will wait and see if they waiver the designated smoking area...I doubt that they will. It just took me by surprise that they had this rule. But some of these other ones, like the cat may get into the barn, are even more ridiculous.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 30, 2009)

Jill said:


> I think a lot of these rescue places are basically NUT clubs. I'm sorry for you and for the dog. You'd have given such a good home!!!!



I totally agree...... And people wonder why so many dogs and cats end up getting euthenized?

Every shelter has different rules and regs.........so I recommend people check that out. I used to work with the Humane Society Shelter in Bend 10 years ago..........It was a "kill shelter"......and even though I volunteered there, I was turned down when I wanted to adopt a CAT because we have always allowed our cats to be "indoor/outdoor"....... However, they loved us when they needed a "Rescue Farm" for horses and donkeys!

Five years ago we moved to the next county and the Shelter is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT and I LOVE IT. I am even more actively involved with this one...... It is a NO KILL. Yay! It takes in Feral Cats, tames them and relocates them as Barn Cats to Farms all over the county! We personally have adopted three cats and two dogs from this shelter and it runs on a Shoe String! (The other one just built itself a new fancy building -- mostly to house the office space!...... and then cries how broke it is!) Arrggg........

Whatever anyone does who wants to support their local Shelter, start out by donating ITEMS first.....ie, pet food, kitty litter, bedding......etc. You will discover from that how well the shelter is being run. (The fancy one turned up their noses and wanted the CASH.........The second smaller No Kill one was THANKFUL for ANYTHING.)


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 30, 2009)

I am truly sorry about your situation. i find it aboslutely ridiculous in thi instance. I am a smoker, my husband is a smoker but neither of us smoke in the house because my daughter and grandaughter live with us. I have many people who have met me and see how I look after ALL my animals ask me to take in a cat or a dog or whatever. It's sad when you are judged on this. All I can say is hang on. For some reason this was not to be but not long from now either a dog or cat or another animal will need the compasion and care you can give that these people are not seeing which is truly unfortunate. I am willing to bet that an animal in desperate need WILL find his or her forever ome with you an what a blessing it will be to that animal. Hugs to you and your family (animals included)


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 30, 2009)

Miniv, I TOTALLY agree with you!!!! We have the Ottawa Humane Society here who have a "kill policy" and i refuse to donate to them, as sad as that is. I have a woman who lives not far from me, in Bishops Mills, who out of the goodness of her heart started a cat rescue. She has had as many as 300 cats at one time. She spays or neuters every cat and did so for many years out of her own pocket. Being that I work for the government, once a year we have a charitable campaign where I can donate on a monthly basis and I always donate $1200 a year, no biggy, $100 a month which i don't miss off my paycheck. Who do you think I donate to? Yes , the lady in Bishops Mills as she is now a registered charity and is a NO KILL charity!!! Those are the only animal charities I will give to. As it is I am feeding probably about 30 feral cats, apart from my 5 barn cats and my that is just fine by me. i am trying slowly to get them use to people and i hope eventually to have all spayed or netured. My vet knows that I am doing this and is going to work with me to make the price for spay/neuter feasible for these dumped animals. My neibhbour is the source of this problem and he won't do anything about it, I HAVE spoken to him about it and i have spoken to the by-law office of North Grenville (the county I am in). The North Grenville by-law office who runs a rescue for animals said to me "oh Danielle, there are are no laws about cats, just shoot them






. I don't think soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Can you tell I am a cat lover and an animal lover. I think some people should be shot for the way they treat animals.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear you were turned down, but there are so many other good little doggies out there looking for homes; I'm sure you'll find another one to share your house and heart with.

As far as being too restrictive...My grandmother has been the benefactress to a local rescue for several years now. I will not say here what she's done for them because some of it was anonymous, but suffice it to say it's been a lot, and I don't think she's been doing it because she's an evil person that one day hoped to trick them into giving her a dog. A couple years ago they got a Rat Terrier--which she used to breed--and when she asked to adopt it she was refused because her yard wasn't fenced. Mind you her "yard" is 160 acres, and her two little dogs are kept indoors or go out in their runs to play during good weather. Despite years of personal acquaintance and assistance, it wasn't enough for them to bend that rule. So very little surprises me anymore.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 30, 2009)

The rescues here are the same--dogs, however large, can only go to homes where they will be indoor dogs 24/7--not sure they have the no-smoking rule but nothing would surprise me any more.

We have an animal pound that will adopt animals out to people for a nominal fee ($20 plus rabies shot cost, which is $10.50) I had a friend who was calling out there 2x a week looking for a large breed dog to adopt. She was repeatedly told they had nothing, call back in a few days. Then lo & behold on the rescue site popped up a new dog--the exact sort of dog she was looking for--a dog that had been rescued from the pound....after an extended stay at the pound, and the rescue just couldn't figure out why no one had adopted this wonderful dog. Ummmm....likely because no one knew about the dog. How could anyone know, when callers are told there are no dogs available??? The rescue doesn't WANT people adopting from the pound, they want all dogs to go through them--so the pound isn't telling anyone but the rescue about these dogs. It's really too bad, because as soon as the dogs go to the rescue, then there are a number of homes (good homes too) that don't qualify to adopt the dogs. I don't have a high opinion of a lot of rescues--for multiple reasons.

Lois, the dog you are meant to get will come along--you will find your perfect 2nd dog in spite of this rescue!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 31, 2009)

The rescue groups on pet finder drive me crazy sometimes. I actually found one group on there that wouldn't adopt if you worked full time, or if you worked OUT OF THE HOME. Now, what is there left... only people without jobs and live at home full time can adopt dogs?? way crazy. Guess you have to be "June Cleaver" home vacuuming in pearl necklace to adopt from some rescue agencies. I knew people that were excellent homes, did obedience, very responsible pet owners, but because they leash walked rather than had a fenced in yard, they were turned down. They could provide references and were terrific dog people and couldn't get a dog because of the restrictions. My pet peeve. I think with vet and personal references they should take everybody on case by case basis. I understand the need to try to place these dogs only once, but the narrow minded folks that won't open their eyes and evaluate individuals and put in place rigid rules, then in my opinion they lose many excellent homes for dogs. How sad. I hope you find a sweet baby that needs and appreciates your kindness. Keep trying.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but maybe they will change thier mind. When you get your heart set on something then for someone to crush it for basically no reason...that is cruel. I know exactly about the rescues. I got my rat terrier from a rescue. I almost didn't get him because I didn't have a fenced in yard...I live in the middle of no where and my dogs only go out when I am with them. They came and "inspected" my house...opened closet doors, etc...it was a very unnerving situation. While they were there and going in our closets...I could see the anger coming out of my husbands pores...he wanted to tell them off so bad...but he knew I really had my heart set on this particular dog. After a grueling 8 page application with 5 references and a house inspection...I finally got the dog. My vet even got snippy with the rescue....after ensuring them that I was a topnotch owner and one of the best customers he had, they still hounded him..he finally told them...look I have to go, I have animals to treat. I understand them wanting to find good homes, but they definately go overboard at times.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never tried to adopt but my sister had such a hastle trying to get a Shih Tzu that she finally just gave up. Lots of paperwork, lots of phone calls and after 2 or 3 home inspections she finally told them to forget it. Really a shame because her pets have a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been sharing bits and pieces of this thread from the very beginning to my husband, Larry. He is disgusted by the behavior of the different Rescues and has suggested that I copy the entire thing and share it with OUR NO KILL SHELTER.

I think it would make them feel good, even though it may not generate any of the money they very much need.

Frankly this entire thread would make an excellent feature story for the media......... I doubt that the general public knows how stupid many of these "Rescues" can be.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 31, 2009)

Our shelter or pound which ever you want to call it has mostly Pit Bulls. It is very hard to get them rehomed. Our humane society requires a 6' fence for large dogs. I am not sure what the pound requires. My brother got a male German Short hair Pointer from the pound a few years ago and paid $45 for him. That included a certificate to neuter him. They didn't get the female because she would have had to stay to be spayed even though they were only 8 weeks old. I got my dog (GP/BMD mix) from a private party. However, the animal rescues here are constantly flagging puppy ads on CL. They want you to wait and get the puppy from them. Whats that all about?


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 31, 2009)

Miniv said:


> Frankly this entire thread would make an excellent feature story for the media......... I doubt that the general public knows how stupid many of these "Rescues" can be.


While I have to agree that I rather a shelter be more safe than sorry, I also find some of the things I have read on this thread VERY disturbing. To think that my dogs could not go outside and run, play, chase squirrels, dig an occasional hole




, and just be "dogs" is absolutely mind boggling! They would be miserable!

To me the people that try to pen up bigger breeds or even the smaller active breeds is much more abusive as it is conducive to developing some destructive behavior when they cannot get out and blow off some steam! The whole idea of a shelter NOT wanting a dog to be able to run and play is completely ludicrous to me.

The smoking thing is just absurd. Talk about ridiculous.

Anyway, I think Miniv has a great idea here! I don't know if it would change a shelter's mind but it would sure be worth a try. I can only say for a fact that some dog at the Dobie rescue shelter near my home missed out on a great life with me. I doubt I will try to help by rescuing any time soon. That does not mean I won't help in other ways but I will not have some IDIOT at a shelter tell me I can't let my dog play outside!


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2009)

When we happily tried to give some cats wonderful homes as barn cats--we were told they only let cats go for indoors. I was shocked. I asked them if they'd rather have the cats in the cages all day, or free to explore a huge barn... no cats could come to us. Unbelievable.

Here's Snickers, who we found through an ad for free cats about 7 years ago--doesn't she look deprived?


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2009)

Karla, Holy Cow, I have a twin to your Snickers.. She is only 10 weeks old, and we brought her over the the computer to compare her to your Snickers, and they are almost exact... I will try to get some pics to post.

I also got her from a free ad in the paper, in Binghamton NY.


----------



## Shari (Dec 31, 2009)

Sadly.. around here. Many of the so called "rescues" are like that. Can't live in the country, can't have other pets, can't do this, can't have that, has the right to drop in without notice, on one hand I understand but on the other... these animals are missing out on very good homes.

Sorry you had to go through that.

When we were looking for a couple of kittens after Heidi passed on... we just kept an eye out at the local shelter. Found ourselves two beautiful and well cared for kittens. Its a no kill shelter and when I could.. I have donated cat food and even some of my Art for them to auction off at Xmas. Paintings of the cats I have brought home from that shelter... Mia and Nari. I do what I can to help.

I will no longer bother with trying to adopt pets from private rescues, too many rules. I will either go to the local shelter or from a family.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 31, 2009)

barnbum said:


> When we happily tried to give some cats wonderful homes as barn cats--we were told they only let cats go for indoors. I was shocked. I asked them if they'd rather have the cats in the cages all day, or free to explore a huge barn... no cats could come to us. Unbelievable.
> Here's Snickers, who we found through an ad for free cats about 7 years ago--doesn't she look deprived?


Oh this POOR kitty - so thin, bedraggled, abused!!!

My cousin tried to adopt a dog in Tennessee. She tried time after time, and finally one of the "volunteers" privately told her that if my cousin "donated" $1,500, they'd see that she got a dog.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 31, 2009)

We've adopted to dogs from 2 different shelters with no weird questions or any problems.Both shelters were very friendly,and glad to see them find forever homes



.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 31, 2009)

This kind of thread makes me want to tear my hair out!



As a volunteer, I process most of the dog adoption applications for our local shelter. I do my best to see that the animals get into homes that are a good fit for them. Many of the things talked about on this thread I would NEVER consider refusing to adopt an animal for. Others I probably would, or at least ask some additional questions. And even though I work a full time job and am a new mom, I try to have all applications processed within 48 hours. Sometimes it does take longer IF the listed references don't bother to call me back. . .

I just can't help but feel defensive (it seems that rescues get bashed on here a lot) BUT I also feel just as irritated as the rest of you about some of the things you've posted about. What I really hate is when "rescues" get lumped together like many are doing, it's the same thing as people lumping "breeders" together - oh my gosh each and every one is so very different!


----------



## mininik (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd love to see a link to a rescue that requires a dog stay inside "24/7"...

And smoke is _really_ bad for pets. Like small children, they do not have the choice of escaping it when their people smoke indoors around them.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/...70831123420.htm

^ Rescues "NUT clubs" for wanting the best for their adoptable pets? I don't think so.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 31, 2009)

mininik--they don't specifically say 24/7 but that's what it amounts to...dog is supposed to be outside only when it's owner is outside too, or it can be let out into a fenced yard (or taken for a walk) when it has to poop or pee. These rescues do not want any of their dogs being left outside in a kennel or a fenced yard for the night, or during the day while owner is at work or for half the day while the owner is at home, in the house...dog must be in the house... "indoor home only" means the dog isn't to spend much time outside. I know quite a few people around here that have been informed of that when they hand in their humane society questionnaire and then get turned down for whatever dog they've applied for.


----------



## Shari (Jan 1, 2010)

Since I have seen in hand and even filled out some of those rescues forms... they do ask those kinds of questions. I also know not all are like some of the ones around here but many are.

Can not be outside

Can not live out in the country... (kid you not..and this area that is mostly what it is) doesn't matter if the place is well fenced. Because the countryside is too dangerous.





Can not have other pets (but you ask and said pet gets along with other animals no problem)

Can only feed certain kind of food

Must have someone come in and inspect your house and allow them to drop in any time without notice day or night.

They treat everyone like they can't possible know anything about animals.

I could go on but a lot of the questions.. at least to me, are offensive and they loose good homes because of them.

The three cats I adopted are all fixed.. and I believe in that. They are very well cared for and get the best food. Yearly vaccines and wormed.

Have no problem giving Vet references and so on.

But many places just go.. way.. way over board.

My local no kill shelter asks questions but they are not offensive and they don't go over board. Because of that.. 3 homeless kittens over the last couple of years came home with us. They are happy and healthy and have trained us lowly humans quite well, thank you.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2010)

mininik said:


> ^ Rescues "NUT clubs" for wanting the best for their adoptable pets? I don't think so.


No, mininik, that's not why I think many rescues are really nut clubs



Most of the ones I know of wouldn't even adopt to _you_ ("too many dogs" (us too))


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 1, 2010)

I wanted to address the outdoor dog thing - our rescue also went to that policy - but only after like 99.9% of those outdoor homes that were applying had their last SEVERAL dogs either hit by cars or run off never to return. I'm sorry, but it's pretty hard to adopt dogs to homes like that. Accidents HAPPEN, I've had sad things happen to my own animals on a couple of occasions over the years, but dogs unsupervised and loose outside is a problem in most areas of our country. There are some select homes where it works out fine.

And so many folks say that the dog will only be outside in a kennel when they aren't home but my area is a small community and we've SEEN those dogs pretty much live outside with no attention



.

I have many neighbors let their dogs run outside when they aren't home and those dogs are constantly in danger from traffic and a nuisance to everyone. I just threw water on one yesterday who was going after my outdoor cat (yes I do have an outdoor cat



).

You DO get emotionally vested in these animals and you want what is best for them.

BTW, I agree that 2nd hand smoke IS harmful to animals just as it is to humans. But I would still adopt to a home with smokers though I would rather they didn't smoke for the animals sake.

We also ask if people would allow us to do a home visit. We almost never do it, unless there are some real questions, and sometimes that has to do with the dog they want, not with the people themselves (like escape artist dogs).

You guys really would not believe some of the people that we have apply to adopt, I think if you would spend some time processing adoption applications you would understand better why we ask some of the questions we do. . . it's not that we want to weed out the good ones, it's that we want to protect our animals, who we are the only voice for, from ending up in some bad situations.

I could give examples, and will give one just REALLY quickly because I have to run - before we had our more formal adoption process, we adopted a pup out to a family who about a year later didn't bother to reconnect with us when they decided they no longer wanted the full grown dog, even though they'd signed an adoption contract saying they'd contact us if they no longer wanted the dog. They dropped him off at the nearest high kill shelter who thank goodness scanned him, found our microchip, and got him back to us before they euth'd him. And of course much worse things than that happen, we had a couple of dogs end up with a hoarder after the people we adopted to rehomed them. . .

I could go on and I have, sorry.

Again, I'm not saying that some of you aren't right in your irritation over some rescues, but I beg you to treat rescues as individuals entities, just as you would any breeder you would purchase an animal from.

BTW - I once bought a corgi from a breeder who was JUST as strict as our rescue, and boy did I have a lot of respect for her caring for those animals that she brought into the world!


----------



## wildoak (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been turned down for cats in the past.......horrors, they were going to be...OUTSIDE! Our local shelter has a new program I think is great - they adopt out the feral cats that are brought in as barn cats, no restrictions other than an understanding that these cats are probably not going to be suitable as house pets, and some are pretty wild. They are neutered and healthy when they are adopted out. Win win situation.

Sorry about the dog. I have a Papillon/mini Aussie cross that is probably the best dog I've ever owned.

Jan


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone would want to adopt from a resuce that basically still owns the animal after you take it home. What's the point? You might as well just be a foster home if they can still dictate what you do with that animal.

The only animal I have ever adopted was a kitten from the pound. The only thing they required, is that he come back for his shots and after 6 months, he was mine to do as I wished with him. I LOVED that little guy, but unfortunately, he died about 3 months later in a freak accident when we weren't home. If he had been adopted from a rescue, what would have happened? Would they have held his death against me when I was already hurting? I think in this day and age, a rescue should be happy that anyone is even interested in adopting a pet. I whole heartedly believe that each person is an individual and unless you live with them, you could not possibly know how well their pet would be cared for, regardless of the amount or type of questions you ask them. It's sad that all these animals are living their life in cages until the "appropriate" person comes along. You can get a free dog or cat almost everywhere you look, someone who is willing to buy/adopt one, is obviously wanting to take some kind of care of it. While my chihuahua loves to be where ever I am, be it inside or out, my two big dogs LOVE to be outside. One is obsessed with his tennis balls and loves to play in his swimming pool during summer, and the other one loves to chase him around and dig holes. They live outside, and on the rare occasion that they get to come in, they instantly want back out. Is that cruel? Maybe, but as long as it works for us and them, then who is anyone else to say it should be any different? They get fed well, see a groomer, get vet care and are no longer roaming the streets.

I hate that word hoarder. What does that mean anyway? Someone who has a ton of dogs and cats in general? Or does it mean that all of those dogs and cats are uncared for? Why can't someone have 10 or 20 dogs without being considered a hoarder, yet they can own 20 to 100 horses? I notice this alot with miniature horses. People who own 50 of them, would never own 50 normal sized horses, so in a way, aren't they mini-hoarders?


----------



## Charley (Jan 1, 2010)

I think hoarding is totally different.

A rescue takes in unwanted animals and offers them for rehoming. A hoarder just takes them in and conceals that they have so many...they keep taking in more. Rescues usually have a set number that they can house and don't take in more until they have rehomed some.

A miniature horse farm may have 50 horses but they serve a purpose be it breeding, showing, driving, or for sale. I don't think the word hoarder comes into play on a legitimate miniature horse farm.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 1, 2010)

Charley said:


> I think hoarding is totally different.
> A rescue takes in unwanted animals and offers them for rehoming. A hoarder just takes them in and conceals that they have so many...they keep taking in more. Rescues usually have a set number that they can house and don't take in more until they have rehomed some.
> 
> A miniature horse farm may have 50 horses but they serve a purpose be it breeding, showing, driving, or for sale. I don't think the word hoarder comes into play on a legitimate miniature horse farm.


Thanks Charley. I frequent a dog forum and they always refer to hoarders as people who own a certain amount of animals, regardless of how well they are cared for. I take that somewhat personally because we have quite a few outdoor cats, but they are well cared for and we have always taken them to the vet whenever something is wrong (we could keep him in business!



). They are all fixed and not breeding, but the majority of people would probably consider us cat hoarders. I personally believe that as long as you have the financial means to provide for your pets, it shouldn't matter how many you have.

Oops, thought I should mention that we only have about 20 cats outside, haha. Thought I should mention that before someone ends up thinking I have hundreds and names me the crazy cat lady.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 1, 2010)

KanoasDestiny said:


> They are all fixed and not breeding, but the majority of people would probably consider us cat hoarders. I personally believe that as long as you have the financial means to provide for your pets, it shouldn't matter how many you have.
> Oops, thought I should mention that we only have about 20 cats outside, haha. Thought I should mention that before someone ends up thinking I have hundreds and names me the crazy cat lady.



I think the people on your dog forum are very wrong if they think hoarder=certain amount of animals, surely all of them can't think that way? I think a whole lot of us on this forum would be classified as hoarders, then. One of the hoarders I was referring to in my previous post took in rescues all the time (a lot of the "free to good home" in the newspaper animals), but wasn't able to afford vet care for them, or good quality food, didn't get them spayed/nuetered, allowed them to breed, and then the animal population basically took over and her house had to be condemned. Many of those animals were ill, most were not well socialized, and some were quite aggressive. Guess I don't know what to call her if not a hoarder. She wanted to do well by those animals but there was definitely an illness there, she wasn't/ISN'T willing to work with anyone on getting the animals fixed or into good homes. The sheriff cleared her animals out once after her home was condemned and she resumed on that property, living out of a camper with no electricity, no running water/sewage, and then eventually she had a propane leak/explosion one day and several of the animals were killed. Her family has even tried to have her committed but to no avail. The odd thing is you could meet her on the street or at one of her jobs and you just would never know - and I think that's true of many hoarders.

So - when I know a dog has been rescued from a situation like that, I'm sorry, but I'm going to do my best by them to help them find a good forever home the next time. Guess if that's wrong then so be it, I'm ok with being wrong.


----------



## mininik (Jan 1, 2010)

Jill said:


> mininik said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Rescues "NUT clubs" for wanting the best for their adoptable pets? I don't think so.
> ...


There are SO MANY dogs out there ANYONE could adopt right now it hurts my heart to know that I cannot take in any more, so I help with cheritable donations to rescues when possible. I adopted an intact AKC CH Chinese Crested Hairless dog ("Louis") from a private rescuer in 2009, took in a foster ("Mozart") for them and ended up adopting him, too. The rescuer and I emailed and chatted on the phone for hours before the dogs were delivered. There were no lengthly contracts for me to sign and no inspections to pass. It was understood that I already had five dogs kept current on vet care and fed a top quality diet, who are clicker trained, live on a boat with me and go everywhere with me. Mozart was intact, but not proven show quality like Louis, so I had him neutered as agreed. I'll be starting handling classes with Louis soon, after I get his teeth worked on. Showing conformation with him will be for fun and my own benefit as a groomer and handler. As far as I'm concerned all of my dogs are Champions and are treated as such!


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2010)

mininik, your position is the same as many of ours, I think. Three of our dogs are adopted and we adopted a cat from a local SPCA in November.

Still, like I said, I think that many "rescue groups" are truly nut clubs. There are a lot of "dog people" and "cat people" in these rescue groups who think they're the only ones who might actually take proper care of an animal and have, imo, some very odd ideas of what is best for the animals in question. The reality is that those types of groups really do end up sending a lot of would-be GOOD adopters to breeders.

Just reading some of certain rescue groups' requirements -- it's not something I'd even consider entertaining when I can more easily spend money with a reputable breeder and get exactly what we want. All dogs need good homes and my time is worth more than the cost of a puppy. I don't want to jump through hoops for crazy people.

Whether or not you yourself agree, many would-be good adopters have come to the exact same conclusion that I have.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 2, 2010)

When we first moved to Ohio I found a cat for adoption that the fee was waived becuase he had been up for adoption so long. They told me he was set to be euthanized in 2 days. I fell in love with him. Filled out the contract and then they threw a fit that he would be our barn cat. I told them we have a tack room that would have a bed for him etc. I just couldnt believe they thought euthanasia was better then living in a barn! After much begging and pleading they finally let me adopt him. 4 years later he is the king of the barn




We love him so much. When we first got him he couldnt meow. My vet says someone choked him. He can kinda meow now but it still sounds funny. He is the most loving cat and Im so happy to be owned by him


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

tragic. Makes no sense to me at all, little doggie that needs a home , a perfectly good one comes along , and they look for a small flaw to turn down the adoption. I dont hear of too many dogs dying of lung cancer caused by their owners smoking , Europeans smoke like crazy, their dogs are fine. I think the best place to get a dog is the local shelter, where the employees are thrilled to have new homes for the dogs and cats. Depressing news... sorry to hear it.


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2010)

krissy3 said:


> tragic. Makes no sense to me at all, little doggie that needs a home , a perfectly good one comes along , and they look for a small flaw to turn down the adoption.* I dont hear of too many dogs dying of lung cancer caused by their owners smoking *, Europeans smoke like crazy, their dogs are fine. I think the best place to get a dog is the local shelter, where the employees are thrilled to have new homes for the dogs and cats. Depressing news... sorry to hear it.


I have to admit, that was one of my first thoughts when I read Lois' post AND I am a lung cancer survivor who never, ever smoked and hasn't been around 2nd hand smoke in 30+ years. I think some of the people who run these rescue groups need a type of therapy


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep, there ARE some rescue groups/people that are whack jobs. And there are PLENTY of people who breed and sell animals who are whack jobs (or selfish people just out to make a buck who don't care/don't know if they are even putting out quality and are just fine with contributing to an overpopluation problem) as well. A person has to do their research and decide what is best for them. Personally I'm ok with purchasing an animal from a breeder that I deem to be reputable, but I'm also very happy to adopt/rescue an animal in need. Which obviously the OP is as well and I wish her luck in her search and hope that she doesn't decide that ALL rescues are too hard to deal with. There are a lot of animals out there in need. Obviously this little dog in question isn't in danger of being euthanized, sounds like he's in a foster home and the group he is with is being VERY selective about where they place him.

I was thinking about those folks who've posted that they are offended that they are asked questions when they want to adopt an animal. That I don't understand. Recently we probably all read a post entitled something like "a wolf in our midst". Do you think that kind of person didn't present on the very surface as a caring animal loving individual who would provide a good home to a rescue animal?

If I were a breeder I would have been ashamed of myself for selling to her, and if I were a rescuer that had adopted to her, I would feel the same. Asking some questions and doing a home visit in her case might have saved a lot of animals a tragic ending.


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the key is to remember that just because one rescue turned you down that does not mean all of them will. Yep some are picky ( even too picky) but as long as the animal is not in any danger ( and beleive me with most of the very picky rescuers the animals are quite safe). The rescue group/person has every right to be as picky as they want, they are the ones that have put the work, hours and money (believe me most rescues never are makeing money) into rescuing that animal.

I can assure you for the most part those that are super picky, the animals are not in any danger.

If you get turned down, don't gripe and complain, just find another rescue. If you are set on a particular animal and the rescue has turned you down, ask what YOU can do to be approved. You may be surprised.

Since I am a breeder who also does rescue ( I personally think ALL breeders should also do rescue) I often see all sides. Some folks come to rescue because they want to save a homeless dog. Some come to rescue because they think all breeders are evil, Some because rescues are all they have ever owned and some come because they want a cheap pure bred.

If I have rescues in they always get first dibs on approved homes, in the rare times I may also have pups or adult dogs of my own to place, they take back seat to the rescues. That being said I am just as picky about where the rescues go as I am about my own dogs.

If you truely want to save a dog or cat in *danger* then go to you local pound, dont call asking what they have, ( they often don't really know breeds) actually GO there and see the dogs/cats in person. Those are the animals that are usually most in need. They usually are not picky about who gets them, just pay the fee and you are free to pick what you want.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 2, 2010)

I was never offended by the questions the rescue I dealt with asked...however, I was very offended when they came into my house and started opening closed closet doors...that's called an invasion of privacy if you ask me.


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, Sonya. I think my temper would have gotten the best of me right about then


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 3, 2010)

Lots of good points people have raised. I haven't heard about the "no smoking" rules for adopting pets; that's a new one to me. But I suppose if it's a private rescue they are free to set their own rules. There are plenty of animals that need homes so I'm sure a suitable pet can be found.

(My first dog, Ember, was an Irish Setter. She was the goofiest dog. My Dad was a smoker and during the summer he would toss his still-burning cigarette butts into the rocks of the planters around our patio. Ember would run over and lick the smoke that was still coming from the cigarettes--if you didn't know it was smoke she was licking, you'd think she was just licking the air.



She lived to 12 and died of old-age. I wonder if she was really addicted to the nicotine?



I'll never forget that silly dog.



)


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2010)

What was she hoping or expecting to find in the closets? All the abused pets or children that you were trying to hide? I believe I would have asked her what the inside of the closets have to do with adopting a pet....since I wouldn't be planning on keeping the pet in any of the closets.

Here the rescue does a home inspection only if vet references aren't available.

Reijel's mom--nothing wrong with the rescue asking questions, I don't think, it's just some of the requirements....but one time when I was talking with my vet about it she even commented on how silly some of the requirements are, and she suggested that if I wanted to adopt a pet from the local humane society I should just lie about a few things. She said there's no doubt that I'm a good home but they are so overboard with their requirements that the majority of "good homes" don't qualify for any of the pets--unless you lie. Since they honestly haven't had any dogs that were of that much interest to me, I never bothered--and won't bother in future either.

But anyway, back on track--sometimes a home inspection would turn up a problem with certain homes, but in the case you refer to I'm guessing that a request for a veterinary reference would have been the end of the line. A home inspection wouldn't always do it anyway. You could go & inspect certain homes--lovely homes that look perfect for a pet, owner says all the right things, but that doesn't mean that lovely looking home is really all that wonderful a place for a pet. People with the nicest houses don't always care much about feeding their pets enough...and it's easy to chuck the dog out into the fenced back yard and forget about him. Other homes that look a little less than wonderful, based on the house, yard and upkeep, can care more about the animals and give any and all their pets the best of care. Based on comments by different people, I have to wonder just what a lot of these people are actually looking at/for when they do home inspections? Looking in closets is going too far IMO!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to say they do not ALL go overboard. I work in a large farm store and every Saturday a rescue comes in and sets up, usually with 8 dogs and a cat or two. I have read their questonaire and it is pretty reasonable, but the greatest thing about them is after they read the answers, if something isn't so much to their liking, they educate the person, give them alternatives, better solutions. They work through it right there in their store until all are satisfied. They encourage training, give great food advice, know theirs breeds so if someone already has a dog at home they will know what disposition of a new dog would work well for them. There was a young lady in last week and wanted to adopt a small dog, she had not owned one since she moved out of parents house 8 years ago, no animals, no vet referance. Instead of turning her down because of it, the rescue talked with her, found out where she lived, and not only did they find her a vet, they set up an appointment for her! They do an at home after 3 months and wanted her to see the vet, get to know him before the 3 months.

The young lady left in happy tears with her new Pom mixed tucked under her arm.

They want people to give these animals a home, and they make sure to give you the right answer just in case you don't have it!


----------



## HorseMom (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a similar problem, but it wasn't with the rescue itself. Just someone within the rescue. I applied for adopting a rabbit through this great rescue. They had over 60 rabbits to choose from so I made sure to take my time and choose the one that was right for me. They had a white rabbit that needed a home immediately. I really didn't want a white rabbit but went to go meet him anyway. Who knows he might have been exactly what I wanted personality wise. I got to the foster home for the rabbit and was disgusted with this lady immediately. 5 severely overweight dogs, 7 cats that were just as overweight, the house reeked of pee and there was animal poop everywhere. She had rat cages that needed a good cleaning that reeked as well. She told me that she rescued the rats from a pet store. So I asked what was the pet store doing to them. She got upset and said that she bought them. At that point I knew this woman was a nut case. She brought the rabbit down for me to see. He was a cutie and I was tempted to take him. The lady wouldn't let me handle or pet the rabbit. She wouldn't answer any of my questions either. Once I got home I called the rescue to talk to them. I had already met several of the rescue workers and I had already been approved as a home. They said that the lady called them and said that I was a terrible person and was unfit to be the mother of a rescue rabbit. They and I were both shocked that she would say that. I told them what I saw and told them everything that happened. They were upset in the conditions of her home and the way she acted. Thankfully they ignored her and let me adopt a rabbit anyway, but I was still upset. I later found out that she wanted to keep the rabbit for herself, which is fine. There are plenty of other rabbits to choose from that need loving homes. She could have ruined my chances of taking home another rabbit that needed a home all because she wanted the white rabbit. I'm just thankful that the rest of the rescue workers didn't believe her.

I ended up adopting a brown and white mix named Ginger. She was fantastic. She really blossomed once we brought her home. She had the house to herself and was able to run wherever she pleased. In the morning when it was time to get up she would run around our bedroom doing jumps, kicks, and licking my hand to get me up. She was litter boxed trained and obsessive about a clean litter box. She used to slam it around if it wasn't cleaned to her satisfaction. I really miss her. Once we buy our own home we will adopt 2 or 3 rabbits from the same rescue.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember Sonya posting about the rescue looking in her closets and I have to say I think MOST of us would agree that is ridiculous, bizarre, an invasion of privacy, you name it.

I'm well aware that a home that looks nice on the surface isn't always a great home for a pet. Sometimes it's about checking out fences and providing pointers about where a certain dog might escape, and sometimes you figure out that to certain families their belongings are so precious to them that maybe a certain dog isn't a good fit in that home



!

Vet references should always be checked in my opinion, but you have to realize not all vets are going to be able to give that much information and they are also careful about what they say about their customers.

From personal references you can get some interesting info sometimes - you can sometimes accidently discover those "lies" people are hiding. If someone has rehomed their last several dogs because that dog didn't work out for them I suspect a problem with the owner, not the dog, and they probably aren't going to like my rescues dog any better.

Education is a great thing! We ask how people plan to housetrain an animal - we often still get the response "stick their nose in it". That opens up the door to provide some references/ideas on ideas that will work better.

As for that rabbit situation, well, that sounds kind of like a hoarder to me - not wanting her fosters to go to good homes and keep them all for herself. . . I hope the rescue cut ties with that individual.


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 4, 2010)

I went to adopt a pyr mix pup from the local county shelter. I was asked if I had other animals I said yes, they said well before you can adopt you have to show us vet records for ALL the other animals on the property with shots within the last 6 months, I said you have to be kidding, horses too? Yup horses too. Now my animals are on a yearly schedule and that year was close to being up for some of them. I thought it was a bit excessive. They said they would hold my application but couldn't hold the dog until I had all their required paperwork, I called Monday and the pup had been adopted or so they said anyway. Within 6 months... thats insane, within a year was reasonable I had no problem with but I'm not vaccinating my animals 2x a year when its not necessary.

Karen


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow Jetiki, that IS completely bizarre. . . . ! I would have certainly pressed for why they are recommending more shots than a vet recommends??????


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 4, 2010)

I think they saw how many animals I did have and decided to make it impossible for me to get another one, or that someone knew someone who wanted that particular pup. They had it listed as a lab/golden cross and I knew better than that, it was HUGE and had Pyr Fluff. I instead took that money and rescued a starving severely matted Pyr out of a subdivision and a shock collar. Now she won't shut up but thats beside the point, she's a super sweet dog. I wanted a second Pyr or Pyr mix as that pyr that I have is over 10yrs old and blind in one eye, wanted him to teach the newbie as he's such a super awesome dog.

Karen


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

I've only gotten through page 4, so if I'm repeating someone else's response, I apologize.

I'm with Reijel's Mom on this one. These strict policies are generally in response to what these shelters have seen -- things that would curdle your blood. It always hurts when you're rejected, for whatever reason, but they have reasons for their rules. Sadly, it means that good pet owners have to jump through the hoops meant to screen out the bad.

Most of these private shelters are no-kill operations who will provide a lifelong home in lieu of the right adoptive home. Oftentimes they have saved these animals from kill shelters and have no intention of allowing them to end up in the same place or as road kill.

As for barn cats -- there are barn cats and then there are barn cats. A barn cat who is spayed or neutered, wormed, vaccinated and fed properly is one thing -- a barn cat who is not fed (in order to make them a better mouser), allowed to reproduce at will and denied the most basic care (the owner won't spend that kind of money on a barn cat) is being neglected and abused. The latter is way too common, so the shelters are gun shy, cautious when it comes to farms and country homes.

Consider this: *a private breeder or owner who is who is picky about who buys their dog, cat or miniature horse would be praised by everyone as being a responsible owner. Why should these shelters be any less demanding about meeting their criteria?* Shelters set strict guidelines because they've seen how bad things can be in the real world.

Private shelters do a lot of good, and save many pets from the gas chamber. I've been frustrated at times with certain rules, but I accept why they do it and either prove to them that we are worthy adoptive parents or look elsewhere. I applaud them them for sticking to their guns!


----------

